# Happy Birthday!



## Karthik (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread to wish people on their birthdays.
So, Happy Birthday Mike and niKo!


----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2008)

I had no idea, but I'm gonna join in anyway...

Happy birthday to Mike and niKo ! May you get all the cubes you wished for


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Jai (Mar 14, 2008)

Speaking of celebrations, happy Pi day!!!


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2008)

Yay, party at Mike's house, we can all be silent and practise BLD solves! Much more fun than socialising!!


----------



## Karthik (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw it just now.
Happy Birthday Lofty!


----------



## Karthik (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ron!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought about saying it yesterday and didnt know how but now that there is a topic for it 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 1, 2008)

I just noticed it's Kai's birthday - happy birthday, Kai!

Hope you get some nice BLD solves on your birthday!


----------



## Karthik (May 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kai!


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Kai!
May this be the conclusion of the best BLD year in your life! 
(Please?  )


----------



## Karthik (May 4, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Congratulations, Kai!
> May this be the conclusion of the best BLD year in your life!
> (Please?  )


 Oh Lucas, you are so mean!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 5, 2008)

happy birthday me yesterday!!! For some reason it didn't show up >.<


----------



## masterofthebass (May 5, 2008)

It's because you didn't put your b-day in your profile. Birthday's only show up if you set your birthdate in the User CP.


----------



## pcwiz (May 5, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> happy birthday me yesterday!!! For some reason it didn't show up >.<



Didn't you have an account that was newbie cuber or something before, and you made this one?

I saw newbie cuber (or something like that) in the birthday list yesterday.

Does anyone think this thread should be stickied?


----------



## qqwref (May 6, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Does anyone think this thread should be stickied?



Oh dear...


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2008)

Lol.... I don't know what happen(except that all people are saying happy birthday xxxx)

Happy birthday to everyone that celebrate their birthdays


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy birthday to Jason Baum!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy 18th birthday to Joey Gouly!


----------



## joey (Jul 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Happy 18th birthday to Joey Gouly!



Thanks mike


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

happy birthhhhhdayyyyyyyyyy joey!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 25, 2008)

To agree:

Very happy Birthday, Joey!
You're now an old cuber (senior speedcubing community citizen?).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> To agree:
> senior speedcubing community citizen


hilarious!


----------

